# Furry Conventions in Michigan?



## Furrylover571 (Oct 5, 2012)

so does anyone know if there are furry conventions in either Michigan, Ohio or Indianna? My friend and i are convinced that there is only the one in Pennsylvania. We have searched the web and we couldnt find anything.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 5, 2012)

You didn't look very hard...
http://www.furryconnectionnorth.com/


----------



## Aleu (Oct 5, 2012)

Why not at least take this to the Conventioneering subforum?


----------



## Furrylover571 (Oct 5, 2012)

thank you very much and sorry posting this in the wrong place.


----------



## Caedman (Oct 7, 2012)

So, are you going to Midwest Furfest?  It's in IL in November.  I'll be there!


----------



## Arikla (Oct 7, 2012)

Also, just to round out the list for you:
Indiana: IndyFurCon http://www.indyfurcon.com/
Ohio: Morphicon http://www.morphicon.org/


----------



## Euroan (Oct 15, 2012)

Hello from Traverse City - there's also a forum for Michigan furs here http://www.michiganfurs.com/forum/index.php there's often fur meets and such set up there. Nice to meet ya.


----------

